# Need some help and advice



## chuckb (Jul 3, 2010)

Happy 4th weekend to all...

been burning hickory wood all night long and enjoy a cold beverage wih some good friends, excellent start to the holiday weekend!

Ok, just completed my 1st brisket and my pork butt has just moved from the smoker to the oven to finish.  It's 8:30am CST and my get together is 6pm; the brisket is double wrapped in foil, wrapped in a heavy towel and in the cooler...how long can I safely keep it in their (will it make it to 6pm)?  If not please tell me how to proceed with the brisket.

Thanks,

CB


----------



## eman (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.

 9+ hours in the chest is pushing it IMHO.

 May be doable i just don't know.

 Put your probe in the brisket and then wrap it real good and stuff the chest w/ towels and try it. just keep an eye on your internal temp. if it starts to drop to low then you can do one of 2 things, either wrap in heavy foil w/ a bit of the juices put it in a low oven to keep the temps up or chill and reheat .

 i would go the oven route if it was me.


----------



## ellymae (Jul 3, 2010)

eman nailed it.

You have to keep an eye on your temps - no going below 140 degrees F. You may be alb eot get away with that in the chest but I wouldn't bet my (or anyone elses) health on it.

If it starts dropping throw it in a 225 degree oven - enjoy and get some sleep!


----------



## pignit (Jul 8, 2010)

If it were me.... I'd drop my oven temp to 195, wrap it in a foil pan with it's juice sealed really tight with foil and leave it in the oven till about 1:30 or 2:00 then pull it, wrap it in towels and into the cooler to stay hot. Maybe even leave it until 3:00. 4 to 5 hours in the cooler resting is all I've ever safely got out of resting. Either way you go.... it's gonna be good.


----------

